

"Neo-Reactionaries" drop all pretense: End democracy and bring back lords - jashkenas
http://davidbrin.blogspot.com/2013/11/neo-reactionaries-drop-all-pretense-end.html

======
mcv
I'm rather amazed that there apparently are people who think replacing
democracy with aristocracy is a good idea.

I admit, in the past I've said that the best form of government is an
benevolent, enlightened despot. Someone who knows best, informs himself, and
has the good of the people at heart. But surely everybody with half a brain
knows that it's a complete crap shoot what kind of despot you get? Maybe you
do get one good despot (probably because he got there through his own ability
and some significant support), but the next one is going to be no better than
all those crappy kings and lords we've had in the distant past.

